# Best Line For Baitcast Reel?



## Fish All I Can (Jul 18, 2010)

okay so i have had the same line on my baitcaster for like three years now and theres quite a bit of wear and tear on it and i'm looking to get some new line 

i have 12 pound trilene flurocarbon and its a little to light for me 

what would be the best line for a baitcaster? i do mostly flipping and pitching but occationally run a texas rigged 

i would like something stronger than 12 but still versatile so i can move back and fourth between lures 

any ideas??


----------



## ttoutdoors (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm trying some Gamma Co-polymer line and like it so far. It's kind of like braid in the fact that it is a small diameter than the lb test. Casts great. It floats well and I like it for working "walk the dog" and some other type top water baits. Seems strong and abrasion resistant.


----------



## sig061 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm a strict braid user on all my gear. Love the abrasion resistance,small diameter,and it holds up well in every season.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

there is a simple answer and a complicated answer, i can give you both.

if you want versatility and it appears you do then your answer is floro. specificaly seaguer floro. it has smaller diameter then other floro, it is low strecth and its invisible in the water. i recomend 15 lb if your going to flip and texas rig with it. you can also do other things with it.

complicated answer...

braid- great for frogs in pads, punching mats(blends in with the grass) carolina rigs (use a mono leader). its good for certain things but it has major limitations. its zero stretch causes breakage on hooksets when your using lighter braid (20lb or less). it can be seen by fish in nearly all water clarities so if fish are finicky then you wont get as many bites unless you use a leader which creates a weak spot in your line. you simply cant use it for crankbaits because you jerk the crankbait clean out of a fishs mouth. its not great for spinnerbaits and buzzbaits cuz again, the zero stretch will not allow a fish to inhale it just like a crankbait. if your fishing from the bank and your using heavy braid, good luck if you get hung on an immovable object its nearly impossible to break. its extremely tough on your gear, it can ruin cheaper rod guides, and its so strong that it can strip gears in cheaper reels. you can rip a huge hole in a fishes mouth with it which makes it easier for a fish to spit your hook, the zero stretch also makes it easier for a fish to spit a hook. the lighter ratings are very castable and have no memory but the line will dig inside its self from time to time resulting in a lure breaking off mid cast. its great for carolina rigs becuase 80% of the time when you get hung up its the sinker thats ung, with braid you can pull it through or out whater its hung on and with the mono leader, you will break the leader before the braid breaks, saving your sinker. its awesome when used in the right conditions but its more of a liability if your not using it in the right conditions. 

monofilament- buzzbait, spinnerbait, leaders for carolina rigs. mono is a good allaround but its not perfect for anything except being a leader on a carolina rig and throwing a buzzbait. it works well for alot of stuff but it shouldnt be used in some situations. i would never use mono in vegetation. its got far to much stretch to drag a big fish out of the lilly pads. you can use it while cranking and some people prefer it because of the high stretch but it floats and it has larger diameter then floros or copolymers so you achieve less depth. mono is less visible in water then braid but more visible then floro. some people prefer it in some conditions but you can really do just about anything with it that you would with floro with some disadvantages and some advantages, i guess its your preference in what you want to give up and what you want to gain.

floro- great for cranking, flipping pitching jigs, shakyhead fishing, dropshot, anything or anytime when fish are finicky which in ohio is often. fishing around rocks i wouldnt use anything else. because its ultra clear, you can get away with using much heavier stronger line then you would be able to with mono. its very abrasive resistant which makes fishing around rocks safer. if your a smallie fisherman, you absolutely want the invisibility. because it sinks and can have smaller diameter, it will alow a crankbait to run at deeper depths then mono. it does have some stretch which makes it fishible for crankbaits.

to me seaguer invisx or abrasex floro is the best allaround line out there and if i had one baitcaster that i had to use for everything there is no question i would choose floro.


there is so much more to add but im sure no one is interested in readin a book about fishing line.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

same line for 3 years???? Wow! I change my line after each and every trip! Probably 75 times a year.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Fish All I Can said:


> okay so i have had the same line on my baitcaster for like three years now and theres quite a bit of wear and tear on it and i'm looking to get some new line
> 
> i have 12 pound trilene flurocarbon and its a little to light for me
> 
> ...


Sunline Sniper FC or Super FC. I use the Super FC in #16 for pitching and TX rigs. It has the same diameter as a #12 nylon mono.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm not sold on flourocarbon for all-round use (it doesn't float, so I don't want it for surface lures). I'd go with 14- or 17-pound mono for general use. If you're just pitching and flopping with the rig, you could go with a 50-pound braid. Add a flouro leader if you're concerned about visibility.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

man were you been fishing for 3 years with same line,blue gils,that line has got to have some coiles in it,on my bait casters it 10 to 15 lb. stren clear,and 2 spinning rod set up with old spider wire 20,lb,with 36in, 12lb,flour,carbon,,no berkly line for me,


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

...........I've never even thought to replace my line after every time out.... thats rediculous...

If everyone did that, Berkley would be the biggest company in the U.S.!


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

I use 12 lb Yozuri Hybrid Ultrasoft (Cabelas carries it as well as BPS) on all my BCs and it works great. Strong as 19lb mono and knots hold if well lubricated. Has good sensitivity and almost as invisible as floro. Cheap too so you can change it out as mush as you like - certainly at least once a year... It's got a little more memory than mono but not as bad a straight floro. A little line conditioner helps for finesse and t-rig fishing.


----------

